# CDT in nursing doe



## mcfadma (Feb 15, 2017)

I have a nursing doe that gave birth about 10 days ago. Can I give her a CDT shot while she is nursing her kids? Thanks


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes. Next time plan on giving it about 3-4 weeks prior to kidding to protect the newborn kids. If she has never had one before, booster in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes Goatblessings is right on. And if you don't know her CDT status she can have the booster 3 weeks later.


----------



## mcfadma (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------

